# Stock speakers



## 2013 Chevy Cruze 2lt (May 21, 2019)

Does anyone know the specs for the stock door speakers on a 2013 Cruze LT? I'm trying to find out if they will hold 200 watts. I'm going to get a 800.4 amp for them to go along with my subs.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Good lord no. They're just paper cones and small magnets. You'll blow those right apart.


----------



## 2013 Chevy Cruze 2lt (May 21, 2019)

Lol thanks man. I meant 200.4 not 800.4. So I'll have about 100watt rms on all 4 door speakers.


----------

